# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran Türkleri, Union of Turkic States, New Map of Iran, Bütov Azerbaycan

## anau



----------

